# Filling gaps in maple cutting boards?



## mpwilson (Aug 1, 2011)

Try though I might, I can only run my hastily made cutting boards through the planer so many times before I end up with fancy sheets of paper.

Is there something I can use to fill the couple gaps that are just too big to ignore in a maple board that's safe for food?

The product descriptions all talk about how sturdy the stuff is, which is good, but not about it's food safety.


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

How big are the gaps?

If they are too large to fill, and the gaps are along the glue lines - you can run the board through the saw at the gap line and then re-glue to get a better fit.


----------



## doninvegas (Jun 10, 2010)

I must admit that I have used some Timbermate to fill very small gaps in a cutting board. I figured what the hay it's water based. What can be safer than water? I finish my boards with butcher block oil so it's sealed and you can't even detect it.


----------

